# Games People Play



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

So what do you play ?

I only really play one game religiously, EVE Online, there is no other game like it. Internet spaceships is serious business!

When I feel like some quick satisfaction, I usually roll out Bad Company 2 or Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I am really enjoying Bad Company 2 at the moment.
Occasionally i play Grand trusimo 5 on PS3, but Bad Company 2 on PC is where its at.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

All on ps3:
Ufc, grand tourismo, fallout series, hitman series, elder scrolls, splinter cell series... generally stealthy games, 
List could go on..


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Xbox 360 all the way!







but skyriiiim elder scrolls! And black ops!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

_Jeez I just play chess. _


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't play video games and i have a 2 and 4 year old, so i'm playing a lot of chute's 'n ladders, candyland, etc.


----------



## triville36 (Dec 14, 2011)

final fantasy, rhythm heaven, parasite eve, dragon quest, tekken, alice madness returns


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

orcrender said:


> I don't play video games and i have a 2 and 4 year old, so i'm playing a lot of chute's 'n ladders, candyland, etc.


me too, guys. i grew up with a padlock on the TV cabinet and never owned a video game. never got into it, lots of sports though. now i play alot of cribbage, backgammon and dominos. mostly cribbage, though. i love playing cribbage for money


----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

I play black opps on xbox 3g0







and im getting call of duty modernwarfare 3 soon!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> I play black opps on xbox 3g


Yeah.... i can tell.


----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

i cant spelll that well okay.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i uset to be a serious gaming addict when modern warfare 2 came out i constantly plays even refused to go on holiday because i wanted to play it soo much i played as soon as i got home from school 3:30pm untill 12pm, then i got black ops, then when i got into slingshots, i stoped playing a huge amount i got mw3 but i just sold it the other week i dont go on games anymore. i guess you could say slingshots saved me


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I Love Pool ,Bowling,and lately since I was stuck in bed for awhile recovering from surgery-VIDEO GAMES. Now I know why all the kids go nuts over these things-They're fun! Flatband


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Flatband said:


> I Love Pool ,Bowling,and lately since I was stuck in bed for awhile recovering from surgery-VIDEO GAMES. Now I know why all the kids go nuts over these things-They're fun! Flatband


Addictive buggers aren't they


----------



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

As you may guess from my avatar. Street Fighter is my number one game. Street Fighter 4 is such a great return to the classic fighting game formula. Besides that, Marvel VS Capcom 3, Team Fortress 2, Elderscrolls, Star Wars: The Old Republic, Dark Souls and Dead Island are some of my favourites. OH! And Terraria.

Also I'm huge into Dungeons and Dragons and run a monthly game that's been going for a year and a half. I DM but love playing more. I also make miniatures for it and terrain and whatnot.

Board games are the go-to for my wife's work's game night we have monthly. Scribblish is great.

-Bob


----------



## crazyhorse (Jan 11, 2012)

I love the xbox360 games like MW3, Gears of War 1 and 2. I hope to get Gears of War 3 and Halo Reach soon


----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

*I love the xbox360 games like MW3, Gears of War 1 and 2. I hope to get Gears of War 3 and Halo Reach soon*

Good choices


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

elder scrolls!!!!!!!!......................and yeah I used to get into mw2, pretty played out now though.


----------

